# Test/Review of Keeppower 26650 5200mAh (Black) 2014



## HKJ (Jun 22, 2014)

[size=+3]Keeppower 26650 5200mAh (Black) 2014[/size]






Official specifications:

KeepPower 26650 3.6V/3.7V 5200mAh Li-ion Rechargeable Battery
Min Capacity: 5100mAh
Typical Capacity: 5200mAh
Normal Voltage: 3.7V
Quality Lithium Ion rechargeable cell
Maximum Capacity and Reliability
4.2 volts max voltage and 3.6-3.7 volts nominal voltage






26650 batteries are getting higher capacity, this cell sets the record for capacity.




























The two cells has very good tracking and capacity does not vary much up to 5A load.


























Protection trips at around 9.5A.








[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

Very good capacity and good performance for a high capacity 26650 battery.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

The batteries was supplied by Keeppower for review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries
Compare to other 26650 batteries


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your excellent review. HKJ! :thumbsup:
The cell has high capacity & good performance as you said.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 22, 2014)

So I take it that, protection aside, these are completely different cells from the Keeppower IMR 26650 cells with the same 5200mAH capacity.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 22, 2014)

that's amazing


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 22, 2014)

tobrien said:


> that's amazing



I don't have these cells, but the 5200 IMRs. However, it's pretty amazing all the same. It looks like 26650s are finally starting to get some REAL capacity. I wonder if 26650 lights will become more popular now that you can truly no longer say that 26650s don't have enough more capacity than 18650s to be worthwhile.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 22, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> So I take it that, protection aside, these are completely different cells from the Keeppower IMR 26650 cells with the same 5200mAH capacity.



I am going to test the IMR26650 5200mAh soon.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 22, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I am going to test the IMR26650 5200mAh soon.



It kind of makes me wonder why Keeppower would bother with an ICR when they have an IMR of the same capacity. Or why the ICR doesn't have a larger capacity than the IMR.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 22, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> It kind of makes me wonder why Keeppower would bother with an ICR when they have an IMR of the same capacity. Or why the ICR doesn't have a larger capacity than the IMR.



For most application I would prefer the protected version.


----------



## Hoop (Jun 23, 2014)

Is this a preview? They aren't on Keeppower's website yet.

Looks quite appealing. Thanks for the review.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm not sure where this battery is available. But I got my IMRs at Illumination Supply.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 23, 2014)

Hoop said:


> Is this a preview? They aren't on Keeppower's website yet.



Keeppower sent them to me about a month ago, they did not give me any information about when they are going to sell them.
Try asking some Keeppower dealers.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm still amazed that it says 5200 mAh and _it really is!!_ that's phenomenal


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 23, 2014)

tobrien said:


> I'm still amazed that it says 5200 mAh and _it really is!!_ that's phenomenal



The same is true of the IMRs.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice review, HKJ. This is great to see more improvements in the 26650 cells. My desire is to see more 1x26650 lights on the market. It really is too bad that there are not very many options yet. Hopefully, there will be more 1x26650 lights in the future when manufacturers realize that these cells have a noticeable capacity advantage.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 23, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> The same is true of the IMRs.



are you referring to Keeppower IMRs specifically?


----------



## tobrien (Jun 23, 2014)

Hoop said:


> Is this a preview? They aren't on Keeppower's website yet.
> 
> Looks quite appealing. Thanks for the review.



RTDVapor has em now it looks like.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 23, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> Nice review, HKJ. This is great to see more improvements in the 26650 cells. My desire is to see more 1x26650 lights on the market. It really is too bad that there are not very many options yet. Hopefully, there will be more 1x26650 lights in the future when manufacturers realize that these cells have a noticeable capacity advantage.



I think you very well could see some new 1x26650 lights in the future as a result if higher capacity 26650s. For WAYYYY too long, it was just too easy for people to say that 26650s have too little of an advantage over 18650s. But with these cells, that's no longer the case. And 1x26650 lights are just alot easier to live with than multi-18650 lights. For now, probably the best 1x26650 lights are the Foursevens Maelstrom lights (MMU-X and MMU-X3). Both are worth looking into.



tobrien said:


> are you referring to Keeppower IMRs specifically?



Yes.


----------



## Hoop (Jun 23, 2014)

tobrien said:


> RTDVapor has em now it looks like.



Does not appear that way. Perhaps you are mistaken?


----------



## tobrien (Jun 24, 2014)

Hoop said:


> Does not appear that way. Perhaps you are mistaken?



this is it right? http://www.rtdvapor.com/keeppower-imr-26650-5200mah-20amp/


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 24, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> I think you very well could see some new 1x26650 lights in the future as a result if higher capacity 26650s. For WAYYYY too long, it was just too easy for people to say that 26650s have too little of an advantage over 18650s. But with these cells, that's no longer the case. And 1x26650 lights are just alot easier to live with than multi-18650 lights. For now, probably the best 1x26650 lights are the Foursevens Maelstrom lights (MMU-X and MMU-X3). Both are worth looking into.



Thanks for the suggestion and I have looked at those 4sevens lights in the past. For me, the UI is undesirable and also I just can't do cool white tints anymore. I have not purchased a 4sevens light since they stopped making neutral white models quite a while back. I really like Eagletac lights and have more than I can keep track of. They have great build quality, UI that I like, and also offer neutral tints on almost all of their models. In fact, I have an Eagletac 2x26650 neutral white model called the SX25L2. I use it for patrol and I love it. The diameter is really nice in my hands. I really hope Eagletac comes out with a 1x26650 at some point. I also like Thrunite's designs for the most part and they also offer neutral white models.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 24, 2014)

tobrien said:


> this is it right? http://www.rtdvapor.com/keeppower-imr-26650-5200mah-20amp/



Those are the IMRs. But the way I see it, unless you are dead set against anything without a protection circuit, they are probably better anyway. Of course, I'm probably biased, since I prefer unprotected cells.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 15, 2014)

I just got a couple unprotected Vappower 5200ma IMR 26650 cells from Mountain Electronics. Does anyone know if these are the cells inside the Keeppower IMR 5200ma 26650? I have looked on CPF and BudgetLightForum and can't find any reviews on the Vappower 5200ma IMR 26650 cells so I was curious. They are very nice looking and seem to perform well so far. I have no way of testing them myself.


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 15, 2014)

This battery must be popular, it seems to be out of stock at the reliable USA vendors.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 18, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> I just got a couple unprotected Vappower 5200ma IMR 26650 cells from Mountain Electronics. Does anyone know if these are the cells inside the Keeppower IMR 5200ma 26650? I have looked on CPF and BudgetLightForum and can't find any reviews on the Vappower 5200ma IMR 26650 cells so I was curious. They are very nice looking and seem to perform well so far. I have no way of testing them myself.



Does anyone know the answer to my question?


----------



## tobrien (Oct 20, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> This battery must be popular, it seems to be out of stock at the reliable USA vendors.


yeah, I've noticed that too. I got one from Illumn.com and it's working well


Mr. Tone said:


> Does anyone know the answer to my question?



I'm not sure if the Vappower is the same as the Keeppower so far as what cell is used, but have you contacted Rich at MTN to ask? I'd be willing to bet they are the same, though


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 20, 2014)

No, I figured someone here had probably removed the Keeppower wrapper to see what was inside.


----------



## lionken07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Where do you guys get these here in the USA? I can't find them anywhere...


----------



## HKJ (Dec 28, 2014)

lionken07 said:


> Where do you guys get these here in the USA? I can't find them anywhere...



Try illumn.com


----------



## Tacoboy (Dec 28, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Try illumn.com



Lucky for me as I only live 24 miles from http://www.illumn.com/
Wish I had found the CandlePower website before ordering the Ultrafires.


----------



## Hux (Jan 2, 2015)

What charger is best for these, i have a nitecore i2 but i'd doubt it'll handle them.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 2, 2015)

Hux said:


> What charger is best for these, i have a nitecore i2 but i'd doubt it'll handle them.



It can charge them, if you can get them into the charger (There is a length problem).

Look for a 1A or 2A charger that can handle 71+ mm long batteries (If the charger has a photo with a Soshine 26650 cell in it in my reviews, it can easily handle these).
My first suggestion would be a Xtar WP2h, VP1 or VP2, but some of the other brands can also be used.


----------



## battery_bro (Jan 3, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> Does anyone know the answer to my question?



Vapower is notorious for over-exaggerated specs so I would be careful.


----------



## Hux (Jan 5, 2015)

HKJ said:


> It can charge them, if you can get them into the charger (There is a length problem).
> 
> Look for a 1A or 2A charger that can handle 71+ mm long batteries (If the charger has a have photo with a Soshine 26650 cell in it in my reviews, it can easily handle these).
> My first suggestion would be a Xtar WP2h, VP1 or VP2, but some of the other brands can also be used.



Just noticed it's the ICR26650's i ordered, so i will have problems, gone and ordered an Xtar Vp1.

Only trouble is the keeppower is too long for one of my new torches, so i'll have to order the imr anyway sigh.......


----------



## Doko (Sep 22, 2017)

I have the 69.5mm version of these and they fit perfectly in my Nitecore SC4...


----------

